# Tool Talk > Machines >  Specialized Inductance/Capacitance Meter - LC100A

## tsbrownie

This is a specialized meter with a MUCH bigger range capability. Works well with all sizes of inductors (which the other multimeters do not).





LC100-A has four measuring range position:
1. C range ........Capacitance (0.01pF-10uF)
2. L range ........Inductance (0.001uH-100mH)
3. Hi.L range ......Big inductance (0.001mH-100H)
4. Hi.C range ......Big capacitance range (1uF-100mF)

Power: Mini USB & 5.5DC Socket (inner: positive pole, outer: negative pole)

----------


## JoeH

Thought this was a site for home made stuff, not just to advertise a product.

----------


## mklotz

> Thought this was a site for home made stuff, not just to advertise a product.



I guess you didn't bother to read the description of the Tool Talk subforum...

"General tool and shop talk. Ideas, pics, videos, builds, discussions, and jokes about tools and DIY."

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jan 12, 2020),

tsbrownie (Jan 13, 2020)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Not to point fingers [when we do, four are pointing back at us]. 
There is doubt anyone here able to manufacture every possible device needed, to build, devise or diagnose what covers their interests. In that community/ group, are persons being introduced about things; not just unbeknownst, far outside their current pursuits. 
The ability to create an assembly shouldn't be, can't be restricted to self generated items and materials.

----------

tsbrownie (Jan 13, 2020)

----------


## tsbrownie

> Thought this was a site for home made stuff, not just to advertise a product.



I don't make, sell or profit from these in any way.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jan 13, 2020)

----------


## JoeH

My bad. I should avoid snappy posts like that.

----------

tsbrownie (Jan 13, 2020)

----------

